# 350z Right Blinker Only Works Sometimes



## Jbessoir (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My 2005 350z has been giving me issues where when I put the right turn signal on it will only blink once and then stop so I have to keep manually flipping it over and over and sometimes it eventually starts working. It is very annoying to deal with, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## drowland (Sep 3, 2017)

Have you checked both front and rear lights to be sure they are ok? Also, if one is not working, check the bulb itself to be sure it is making good contact in socket. My daughter had that problem, the bulbs were the simple, flat-edge type. The cure was to take a knife, or small screwdriver, and carefully spread the contact wires on the bulb. Hope that helps.


----------

